# Ati 5750



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey im looking to OC my GPU not too much but just a little but to get some more FPS in game etc ;O.

I just wanted to know whats a safe temp for the 5750? also does the "Auto-Tune" feature in the CCC do a good job? as I have no idea what i have to look for and notice when doing OC :O.

Thx i hope you can help.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

GPU's do not OC the same like cpu's do. Take mine for example. It is 930 core and 1000 memory. That netted me an extra 8-9 frames. Hardly noticeable. 

CCC is complete junk and to OC the gpu it will need to be removed. Mine did not like me OCing mine. Most gpu's can do 70-80c without issue. Its the memory that will not survive if it is not cooled properly. The memory will almost always be 10c or so higher.

70c memory will not survive the long haul. So id suggest not exceeding 60-65c core temp. I would use RivaTuner to OC with and also control the fan. Also download GPU-z to watch temps. I would also suggest taking the side panel off and look at you psu for the ratings if you don't know what they are yet.

Stressing a weak psu further can lead to a very bad ending for your pc and possibly everything inside it.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay thanks for your help.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Totally agree with MonsterMiata. Not worth it like with cpu overclocking if my CCC is anything to go by you cannot overclock very high with it. Rivatuner will clock higher but like MonsterMiata said watch the temps. Have GPU-Z logging in the background while playing games and see what your temps reach.


----------

